# Mirror Finish - Manchester Polishing/Detailing Classes. March 2011.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

********MARCH DATES, ***************************APRIL DATES SOON TO BE RELEASED***************

Ok guys, after a sell out in two days for Jan and Feb, I am pleased to announce that 20th March will be the date for the course. The success of the courses; we have people coming over 250 miles to attend!!!!

There is no beginners or advanced courses, I will cover DA and rotary, but I will bet half pint of bitter that you will all go away wanting to use the rotary. Feedback from previous courses and 7 out of 10 have purchased rotaries. They are not the fire breating beasts everyone says. I have not bought a bitter yet!!!!!!

Wet sanding will also be a major part of the day, plus building the famous Solar Gun!!!!

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder on the day. PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR BOOKINGS!!!!!!!

Special for you guys......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!! Bring your cars as well so specifics can be addressed.

After a lot of interest from members in the Manchester area I can now announce that I will be running a 3rd course in Manchester in March.

The idea of the day will be to concentrate on the finer parts of the detailing process, paint correction and finishing a car.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from compounding to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

For the course to work I am going to restrict numbers to 7/8 people so I can offer a real high end course and deliver the content you are after.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

The venue is near Southern Cemetary just off Princess Parkway. The unit is well lit and heated. Parking is a bit short so if any one can car share that will really help.

The date will be Sunday 20th March 2011. Starting at 9:30am through to 4:00pm ish.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Ian from Liverpool
2. Wev
3. ak07
4. Glyn Jones
5. Airthy
6. butler
7.
8.

Reserve
1. Paul Cantwell
2.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice one Steve, think it will be April or even later for me due to funds. Are you running any later than April?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Will be releasing April dates at end of Feb.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated.


----------



## gtlewi (Mar 30, 2010)

I would definatly be up for this, Steve:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

gtlewi said:


> I would definatly be up for this, Steve:thumb:


I will PM you tomorow,cheers fella. :buffer:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

All updated, thanks for booking guys!!!!!


----------



## wev (Oct 12, 2010)

*March course*

nice one steve just sent money look forward to March Course


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

wev said:


> nice one steve just sent money look forward to March Course


Yes received, I'll email you all the course stuff. Thanks for your booking.


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

(Unique Transaction ID #1C2962041D206220A) 

payment sent deposit
thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

ak07 said:


> (Unique Transaction ID #1C2962041D206220A)
> 
> payment sent deposit
> thanks


Received thanks, added you to the list.


----------



## Sammo (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Steve, Got your link. Unfortunately I can't make 20 March. Will look forward to the next date in April when you release the date.

btw, Manchester is more convenient for me.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated. Provisional date for April is the 24th.

Just need to clear the diary and make sure no tint jobs booked.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Only 3 spaces available chaps!!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wonder who will be March's sponsor for the raffle???


----------



## Sammo (Feb 4, 2011)

Is the 24th confirmed for April? Will it follow the same format as the March's class? 

Cheers


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

evening all. i would be very interested in attending the april course. the 24th would be great. i believe this is easter sunday though so would this still happen on this day?

cheers

paul


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes just had conformation we have no tint jobs booked so 24th April will be the date.

usual booking of deposit will still apply.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Few last places available.


----------



## Merv B (Mar 10, 2010)

would be interested in April if there are still places.

Merv


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

put me down for the march date please, email the paypal to [email protected] thanks andy


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

butler said:


> put me down for the march date please, email the paypal to [email protected] thanks andy


Will do cheers mate.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Any more info on the April date? Is it going ahead on Easter Sunday and any places available?

Thanks,
Ben

Id like to get to grips with wet sanding, paint thickness measuring and a bit of rotary.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> Any more info on the April date? Is it going ahead on Easter Sunday and any places available?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben
> ...


Here you go

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204996 :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A space left I think if anyone is interested. We are doing a full wet sand demo as well.


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

well the black astra you will be wet sanding tomorrow is clean and clayed
all it needs now is you guys to sand and then polish it to a mirror finish (no pun intended steve) 
hope steve has found a sponser for the day.

see you guys nice and early at the unit.

Chris


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

i`ve got some auto smart cherry glaze and mirror image if anyone wants some bring containers.. see you tommorrow


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you steve for the expert tuition also eric for the use of the unit,supplies etc and ian for the use of his finishing wax,
ive definatly learnt lots today and a bonus ive got my car fully wet sanded and polished.
to say im happy with the result is a massive under statement.

thank you guys 
ill get the write up done during the week and get it posted.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Airthy said:


> Thank you steve for the expert tuition also eric for the use of the unit,supplies etc and ian for the use of his finishing wax,
> ive definatly learnt lots today and a bonus ive got my car fully wet sanded and polished.
> to say im happy with the result is a massive under statement.
> 
> ...


Cheers Chris, enjoyed the day as well.

Still like the wrap on your mirrors??


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

*march polishing tution*

thanks chris,

u did see your eyes well up a lil when we started to sand down your already very clean motor, but with steve on hand with another great tution day really amazed us with the finish that we achieved on your car.

ps ian you left your ag hd wax here...just pick it up if your passing :thumb:


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

the car looks gr8 i was working away in london yday so missed the sun but bk in leeds today and the looks i got from ppl with the sun blasting down on the car. 
really need to get the bumpers done tho now they stand out. lol 

still loving the mirrors considering white carbon now with white wheels also the center console wrapped.

ps eric the tyre shine you put on has lasted 96 mile and its still glossy.
if ian doesnt claim the wax ill accept it lol


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

any pics yet? :detailer:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Where the pics Dude!!!!!:buffer::buffer:


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys a write up of the detailing day held by steve from mirror finish,

after and early start to sunday i arrived at cool tints (manchester) around 8.30.

The weather had been raining so first thing as to dry the car off this consisted of a quick blast up the road to remove surface water then Eric the MD of cool tints parked the car inside the unit ready to be dried off.

once dry the car was masked up ready for WET SANDING.










steve started of with some 3000 wet paper just to see the amount of cut the paper provided on the soft vauxhall paint.the idea if this was to knock off the peaks in the clear coat.










the 3000 didnt take off as much as required so onto 2500










this provided enought cut on the rear 3/4 panel so next was the door but only a quick sand with this










as this was only a demo steve decided to crack on with the compounding of the 3/4 panel
the first process was carried out using 3m fast cut plus used on a yellow 3m pad with a rotary machine










the second process was then 3m extra fine compound used again on a clean 3m yellow pad










by this time the expression on my face had improved after seeing my motor been tortured.

the whole car had the same wet sanding process and the 3m fast cut plus followed by extra fine compound.










the next tip steve decided he would show us was reguarding stone chips first the chip was cleaned so no wax residue was present.










the gm touch up paint came in colour and clear so i think a rough mix of 3 to 1 paint to clear was used it was mixed together then added to the exposed chip with a small tooth pick sort of object.(the prong off of a plastic fork lol)










the full car was then stripped of any masking tape and finished with a good 3 or 4 passes of 3m ultrafine se polish.then had a full IPA wipe down to show the results below



















steve wanted to show the group one of his favourite sealents it was opti-seal this i think is a really under rated product, the ease of application meant even i could do it. to apply all you do is prime the foam hand pad or microfiber cloth with a couple of sparys then one or two move will cover an average wing or door, it simple wipe on and walk away so easy to do.

a big thanks to ian for applying a coat of autoglym HD wax to the entire car it really darkened the colour and once buffed brought a great shine, cheers fella. next is some finishing shots both inside the unit and outside.























































ians van in reflection (free advert)










a great reflection of a range rover that was at the hand car wash next door



















it was a brilliant day everyone on the course learnt so much even though some people were first time polishers and some were more advanced.

a massive thanks to steve for organising the course an equally buig thanks to eric fot use of his unit and various finishing touches. thanks ian for the wax you have converted me to use it in the future, the last thanks goes to the guys who did all the hard work with the polishing sanding etc

the car looks amazing thank you all

Airthy ( chris)


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

i know its full of spelling mistakes im rushing as im due somewhere lol thanks guys


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the pics Chris, nice one!!!!!
Can you put them in my April one as well.
Ta


----------



## TTbosh (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thanks Guys !*

I attended the course at Mirror Finish on the 20th March and it proved to be an excellent day upon which I learnt a great deal. Steve and all the guys were extremely helpful and informative.

Thanks again.

Regards Andy


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

good reflection shots there chris.
when we got your car outside i must admit it did look very good.
nice carbon door mirrors ( nod nod wink wink ) :thumb:


----------



## northerncahp (Nov 12, 2010)

Whens the nxt one? Deffo want to attend 

s


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

northerncahp said:


> Whens the nxt one? Deffo want to attend
> 
> s


Here you go. April 24th.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204996


----------

